# One thing about the rules



## Issac (Jul 16, 2005)

I think there should be added one thing to the rules..
I know you don't like it when people "complain" about the rules, but this is nowhere near complaining, just want to clarify something for others.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> We do not condone, and WILL NOT condone members selling items or posting "wanted" messages at GBAtemp. If you want to sell something go to eBay or likewise websites, if you want to trade something use Google and find a trading site. Any topic about this subject will be closed.
> 
> this is what i'd like to add:
> 
> QUOTEWe do not condone, and WILL NOT condone members selling items *or services* or posting "wanted" messages at GBAtemp. If you want to sell something go to eBay or likewise websites, if you want to trade something use Google and find a trading site. Any topic about this subject will be closed.



just so people won't sell their services here, as a service isn't an item really.... (we have had one of those threads here so, i think it might be a good update..)

Its okay if you dont like it, this is just a suggestion.... thank you beutiful nice gbatemp hotel..


----------



## Harsky (Jul 17, 2005)

What kind of services? Plumbing? 

"OOOOH tsk, we don't have that part in stock at the moment. I'm afraid it will take 6 weeks. Oh and don't worry if we suck money out of your account. It'll make your water heat up faster".


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jul 17, 2005)

I think we need to do something about the ninja situation first, they are getting pretty bad IMO.


----------



## Luse (Jul 17, 2005)

That's too many "or's"...

How clear do the rules need to be?

Do we need to start listing things by item to make the point that selling anything here is not gonna happen?

If someone try's to sell something the topics gonna end up closed, if someone wants to try again there gonna end up gone from the board...


----------



## Harsky (Jul 17, 2005)

Well, there might be people who will find a loophole in the rules. In terms of services, people will probably email them for (God know why) and then it'll probably change to, "howdy, wanna buy my gimp?"


----------



## lastdual (Jul 17, 2005)

If you would like me to re-write your rules, I would be glad do do it right now for the low price of $117.93 - You won't find a deal like this anywhere!

Don't let incomplete forum rules ruin your favorite board! Stop self-promoting spammers! Hire lastdual and end your forum troubles today!

Act now while supplies last (I may soon lack the enthusiam and will power to type any longer)!


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 17, 2005)

Also making snow angels in the mud on any pre-determined Tuesday while wearing hiking boots and holding a ladle all while chanting demonic phrases will not be tolerated.

This needs to be added to...just in case!


----------



## phuzzz (Jul 17, 2005)

It was a good thing I was holding onto a fork last time.

In case if you can't tell, we don't think that we need to be that specific about it.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 17, 2005)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Jul 16 2005 said:


> Well, there might be people who will find a loophole in the rules. In terms of services, people will probably email them for (God know why) and then it'll probably change to, "howdy, wanna buy my gimp?"



You can't find loopholes in the rules, if the staff don't want you to do something and warn you or ban you, thats it. The decision is made. This isn't a court of law or a democracy, haven't you noticed that by now?


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jul 17, 2005)

Does this mean I can't sell the use of my hot body here either?


----------



## Issac (Jul 17, 2005)

I KNEW this wouldn't be taken serious, and sure you don't need to listen...
but posting:

"For just 32$ i will mod your nds"

Is okay, because he is not selling an ITEM...


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 17, 2005)

and when I thought this was the one place I could sell my services u_u


----------



## Issac (Jul 17, 2005)

well for your knowledge: There was someone who was selling his service here a few weeks ago i think, where he wanted people to send their nds's to him, so he could flash them, and for a litte price ofcourse...


----------



## Ruth (Jul 17, 2005)

Look, the bottom line is you cannot sell ANYTHING here period. So if someone feels they want to interpret the wording of the rules to exclude the sale of services, then they are looking at a short stay here. Whether we take your suggestion on board or not at the end of the day you won't see anyone being allowed to sell items, services or they're bodies on this board.
Also I don't recall seeing anyone offering to flash DS's and I certainly don't think the thread would remain open for long if they tried.


----------



## Luse (Jul 17, 2005)

QUOTE(Issac @ Jul 17 2005 said:


> well for your knowledge: There was someone who was selling his service here a few weeks ago i think, where he wanted people to send their nds's to him, so he could flash them, and for a litte price ofcourse...
> 
> 
> Look, the topic was closed...
> ...



It breaks down like this :

It's not ok to sell anything... Period...

Why?

Because we fucking said so..

Is that clear?

Really the rules don't state your not allowed to sell your children do we need to add that too? Do we really need to point out the human trafficking isn't cool on this board? 

We expect an fraction of common sense to go with the rules, do not sell anything here... 

Why is that so hard?


----------



## Opium (Jul 17, 2005)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Jul 17 2005 said:


> Does this mean I can't sell the use of my hot body here either?



For you.....I'll make an exception.

Incidently I'll be selling hot poker sticks to the one who buys the 'use' of your body


----------



## Issac (Jul 17, 2005)

Luse yeah i know it was closed, since i suggested it while it was still open and all...  but there's no reason to use that "aggressive" tone... I understand if you dont want to change it, IT WAS JUST A SUGGESTION!

gee... fuck


----------



## Opium (Jul 17, 2005)

QUOTE(Issac @ Jul 18 2005 said:


> Luse yeah i know it was closed, since i suggested it while it was still open and all...Â but there's no reason to use that "aggressive" tone... I understand if you dont want to change it, IT WAS JUST A SUGGESTION!
> 
> gee... fuck



For you, I will sell you Luse-seeking hot poker sticks. The first one's free (sorry Luse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Luse I suggest not getting too worked up because in future there might not be as many suggestions from the members. Suggestions are ALWAYS welcome. Sometimes good sugestions show up, sometimes bad, and sometimes little nit picking ones. But they're all fine by me.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 17, 2005)

I don't see what's wrong with this suggestion. It is a bit nit picky but updating the rules isn't the end of the world and it's a good idea.

Luse and Ruth are right though, the rules aren't a concrete legal system. You can't go find a loophole and expect to get away with something just because it's not listed in the rules... 

We; the staff, decide what goes on this board, and if you don't like it .... T.S.

I highlighted that at the top of the rules just to clarify!



			
				Rules said:
			
		

> *All actions, moderation and administration of GBAtemp are decided by the staff only and are not open to debate.*


----------



## Issac (Jul 17, 2005)

yeah, i understand that, since i've been in a situation like this before... with puck, (aww, he wasn't too nice to me)..
anyway, I made a thread where i wanted people to listen to a band, and if they liked it send an email to them for me to win a contest... which after reading the rules is quite clear for me now.. but before i didn't see it as anything wrong (even when reading the rules) so i thought it was okay, and well, it wasnt...

so This was just something to maybe prevent things like this again, i mean, if people not that smart, just like me evidently, create a topic about something they think are okay since its not in the rules.... (some parts more or less obvious)


----------



## Issac (Jul 16, 2005)

I think there should be added one thing to the rules..
I know you don't like it when people "complain" about the rules, but this is nowhere near complaining, just want to clarify something for others.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> We do not condone, and WILL NOT condone members selling items or posting "wanted" messages at GBAtemp. If you want to sell something go to eBay or likewise websites, if you want to trade something use Google and find a trading site. Any topic about this subject will be closed.
> 
> this is what i'd like to add:
> 
> QUOTEWe do not condone, and WILL NOT condone members selling items *or services* or posting "wanted" messages at GBAtemp. If you want to sell something go to eBay or likewise websites, if you want to trade something use Google and find a trading site. Any topic about this subject will be closed.



just so people won't sell their services here, as a service isn't an item really.... (we have had one of those threads here so, i think it might be a good update..)

Its okay if you dont like it, this is just a suggestion.... thank you beutiful nice gbatemp hotel..


----------



## Luse (Jul 17, 2005)

Don't take it so personaly, I'm aggressive by nature, that's me in a nut shell... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't mean to be mean, I'm just mean...


----------



## Issac (Jul 17, 2005)

hehe okay.. and im forgiving by nature... or what ever to call it


----------



## Puck The Joker (Jul 17, 2005)

QUOTE(Issac @ Jul 17 2005 said:


> yeah, i understand that, since i've been in a situation like this before... with puck, (aww, he wasn't too nice to me)..
> anyway, I made a thread where i wanted people to listen to a band, and if they liked it send an email to them for me to win a contest... which after reading the rules is quite clear for me now.. but before i didn't see it as anything wrong (even when reading the rules) so i thought it was okay, and well, it wasnt...
> 
> so This was just something to maybe prevent things like this again, i mean, if people not that smart, just like me evidently, create a topic about something they think are okay since its not in the rules.... (some parts more or less obvious)
> ...



Would you like me to change that rule and add that you are allowed to ask people to listen to stuff and then send e-mails just to make it more clear???? I would hate to see people thinking they could get away with that just because it isn't clear enough to people lacking common sense.


----------



## Issac (Jul 17, 2005)

sigh, no puck....
I was reffering to the:
" All actions, moderation and administration of GBAtemp are decided by the staff only and are not open to debate."-part..

and i know i did something wrong! and im sorry! and i have allready said im sorry before!

we all do mistakes, if it is on a messageboard, or in scool, or at work.. we all do them!

and puck, please go see a shrink or something, cause evidently you have some serious attitude problem.


----------



## Luse (Jul 17, 2005)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> We do not condone, and WILL NOT condone members selling any items*; services; or ANYTHING,* or posting "wanted" messages at GBAtemp. If you want to sell something go to eBay or likewise websites, if you want to trade something use Google and find a trading site. Any topic about this subject will be closed.



Shaun's updated the rules to make it all very clear, so that should be that...

Unless Puck and Issac are gonna kiss and make up?


----------



## Issac (Jul 17, 2005)

well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im glad i got heard for once... and as i said before, im forgiving by nature, so i could kiss puck... but he hates me, so i dont think that's going to happen eh?


----------



## Puck The Joker (Jul 18, 2005)

QUOTE(Luse @ Jul 17 2005 said:


> Unless Puck and Issac are gonna kiss and make up?Â



Sorry Luse, but because of my "serious attitude problem", I can't kiss and make up with people who lack intelligence and common sense.

By the way Luse, how's wednesday morning for you? My shrink said I should bring any friends, who are brutally honest and can stand morons, to the meeting. Plus I get $100 for each referral to my shrink.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm feeling a little left out.  Can't someone hate me too?


----------



## Luse (Jul 18, 2005)

Sorry Puck, my helicopter got eaten by someone who mistook it for a leather boot, I'll have to pass...  

It wasn't even boot season


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 18, 2005)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Jul 17 2005 said:


> I'm feeling a little left out.Â Can't someone hate me too?


Don't worry cruddybuddy... I hate you.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jul 18, 2005)

Luse, what kind of copter was it?


----------



## spanks54 (Jul 18, 2005)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Jul 17 2005 said:


> Does this mean I can't sell the use of my hot body here either?




Cruddy... who would want to buy the use of your "hot body" anyway? heheh

Oh, and just sense I haven't been round much lately, I just wanted to say I like your new sig and avatar. It looks awsome.


----------



## Luse (Jul 18, 2005)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Jul 18 2005 said:


> Luse, what kind of copter was it?



Me and my Helicopter:


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jul 18, 2005)

QUOTE(spanks54 @ Jul 17 2005 said:


> QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Jul 17 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean I can't sell the use of my hot body here either?
> ...



Oh!  Well thank you very much.  I am glad it pleases your eyes, even if my body does not.

Luse: I thought you have some expensive radio controlled helicopter that was ruined... however, I can see how the loss of that 'copter would be upsetting.


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 18, 2005)

Man Luse, when you said that you crashed your helicopter, I thought of this:










What's next?


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jul 18, 2005)

Luse didn't say he crashed his copter.  Where did you get that idea?


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Jul 18, 2005)

edit:i am behind a firewall at work (websense) and cant view if the link to my picture works


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jul 18, 2005)

The picture works, but why did you post the gotse picture?!


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Jul 19, 2005)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Jul 18 2005 said:


> The picture works, but why did you post the gotse picture?!


because it's the luse's helicopter.i crashed it


----------

